# Sun Joe dethatch/scarifier review



## Olkutty (Jul 12, 2019)

If you are on the fence at all about this machine, don't be. It's a beast! 3400 sq feet took me about 3-4 hours from start to finish. And I beat my yard up bad. Lowest setting, and pushed it forward and backward, doing multiple passes. Beyond happy with this thing!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2019)

Yep it's a beast alright I highly recommend using at least 14 gauge extension cord otherwise it will overheat. I ran it thru 5k of Bermuda pulled up a crap ton of dead material.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Nixnix42 said:


> Yep it's a beast alright I highly recommend using at least 14 gauge extension cord otherwise it will overheat. I ran it thru 5k of Bermuda pulled up a crap ton of dead material.


That little thing is a beast on lawns. Wonder how well they hold up??


----------



## Olkutty (Jul 12, 2019)

ctrav said:


> Nixnix42 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep it's a beast alright I highly recommend using at least 14 gauge extension cord otherwise it will overheat. I ran it thru 5k of Bermuda pulled up a crap ton of dead material.
> ...


For $100 , one use and it already paid for itself as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

The gears stripped on mine after about 6 hours.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2019)

$85 Amazon lightning deals 2 year warranty I'll take my chances. Sun joe has pretty good service as well you can also extend warranty for extra 90 days online &#128077;


----------



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

I love this thing. Had it for three seasons now and I use it a lot, especially last fall for my renos. Still going strong.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2019)

Nixnix do you have a link for $85?

Looks like $126 and if I need a 14 gauge cord that's another $40. Not sure what my cords are. Was going to use a dethatching rake over my lawn before I overseed in the next few weeks and since humic12. Probably be better and easier if I used this. I don't have a major thatch problem but do want to thin it out a bit before overseeding and just clean up a couple dead spots.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

That little thing is a beast on lawns. Wonder how well they hold up??
[/quote]

For $100 , one use and it already paid for itself as far as I'm concerned.
[/quote]

Good point...


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2019)

macdawg said:


> Nixnix do you have a link for $85?
> 
> Looks like $126 and if I need a 14 gauge cord that's another $40. Not sure what my cords are. Was going to use a dethatching rake over my lawn before I overseed in the next few weeks and since humic12. Probably be better and easier if I used this. I don't have a major thatch problem but do want to thin it out a bit before overseeding and just clean up a couple dead spots.


''Twas a lightening deal on amazon recent post in marketplace I believe. I think they're running right at $120 now. If you're running over 50ft of cord sun joe recommends 14 gauge.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

I just ordered one last night on amazon.......coming today.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2019)

Post some pics of all your crap that thing pulls out &#128514;


----------



## FatChance (Jul 8, 2018)

I have had the Greenworks version since last year, just ordered this one yesterday. From the online reviews I have been seeing, this one is definitely a lot better bang for the buck. Will be interested in seeing how it does this fall.


----------



## Jayray (Aug 8, 2018)

I wish I knew about the Prime Day sale or whatever the occasion was they lowered the price to $80 in June.


----------



## Olkutty (Jul 12, 2019)

Jayray said:


> I wish I knew about the Prime Day sale or whatever the occasion was they lowered the price to $80 in June.


Yeah, I just looked everywhere for a cheaper price. I got mine at Walmart. It was right around $100 a few months ago. Seems the price has jumped a bit. $125 seems to be average.


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

I agree this thing is awesome! sounds like a vacuum but does a great job ripping up dead and shallow rooted grass for a reseed. Looking forward to trying out the tines on my front yard this fall. Cord management is a pain but for the price I can live with it. Much better than driving someplace to rent one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2019)

Mine has already paid for itself this year&#128513;
If it lasts 2-3 years I'll be more than happy to get another. &#128077;


----------



## Khy (Jul 27, 2018)

Yeah I originally picked up the Greenworks one I was flipping back and forth between the two and already had Greenworks stuff for my other equipment and just went with theirs. In retrospect, I wish I got the Sunjoe for the scarifier option. Whenever my Greenworks one eventually dies I'll be going with the Sunjoe for a replacement for sure though, having the option of tines or verticut seems really nice.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

Greenworks model seems a little bit sturdier plastic but doesn't have the different cartridges.
I'd go with the Sun Joe if starting from scratch.


----------



## Obi-Lawn_Kenobi (Aug 13, 2019)

Just wanted to second the motion that this thing is a beast. I have/had a severe thatch problem, 2 to 3" in areas. Finally talked my wife into letting me get this and it tore through my thatch with no problems. I did run it at the highest recommend scarifiy setting but looking at my lawn before I started I could see that I had a lot of stolons were sitting on top of that thatch so I didn't want to go to crazy with it. Yes the reviews are correct that the bag was small but I filled a 100 gallon waste bin in under 800 sq ft of lawn, so I don't think they would make a bag big enough for that. Ran the dethatcher attachment with the bag today and it didn't fill awfully fast. 3 or 4 passes compared to 1/2 a pass.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2019)

Wow yep that's a lot thatch dead material. I'm planning on sharping the scarifying blade for spring we will see how it does before scalping.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Used mine for the first time. +10 setting with the tines and it was a little more aggressive than I was expecting, pulling out a lot of live grass. They need a +15 setting lol.

Some areas survived better than others making me think some of my grass wasn't as well rooted as others.


----------



## Tc200 (Jun 28, 2018)

davegravy said:


> Used mine for the first time. +10 setting with the tines and it was a little more aggressive than I was expecting, pulling out a lot of live grass. They need a +15 setting lol.
> 
> Some areas survived better than others making me think some of my grass wasn't as well rooted as others.


Just a heads up, you may want to double check the height setting, from the bottom pic that unit is at the deepest (most aggressive) setting. The lever on these things controls the height of the front wheels not the cartridge, so lever up is the lowest setting and lever down is the highest setting IIRC.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

I also wouldn't try this machine with either attachment on a HOC at or above 3" imho. with my 2.5" hoc I was able to pull out the thatch at the setting above 0 (cant remember if that's 5 or 10 or whatever) with the dethatch attachment.

the scarifying attachment at -10 is aggressive LOL.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Tc200 said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> > Used mine for the first time. +10 setting with the tines and it was a little more aggressive than I was expecting, pulling out a lot of live grass. They need a +15 setting lol.
> ...


You're very right. I noticed this just before I did my (much larger) backyard yesterday and was going to post about it here. Oh well, survival of the fittest for my front lawn I guess


----------



## Tc200 (Jun 28, 2018)

davegravy said:


> Tc200 said:
> 
> 
> > davegravy said:
> ...


 :thumbup:

Also, I have the Martha Stewart all black version of this and it really is a great little unit. Here is what it pulled from my front and side yard before overseeding:





I used the scarifier on its lowest setting to knock down some high spots and these areas probably have the best germination. I'll have to take some after pics tonight.


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

When do you use the scarifier vs. the dethacher?

Also is bagging thatch a lighter effort than bagging grass?


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

rockinmylawn said:


> When do you use the scarifier vs. the dethacher?
> 
> Also is bagging thatch a lighter effort than bagging grass?


According to pest and lawn ginja, scarifier to remove thatch, dethacher to remove lawn debris.

I find the fastest/easiest way to collect the crap that's left on your lawn is to blow it into a pile in the middle of your yard.


----------



## Obi-Lawn_Kenobi (Aug 13, 2019)

I used the scarifier to cut the stolons and the dethatcher to 'comb' the grass. But because my thatch was so thick I needed to cut it first.


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

Can dethatchers damage irrigation lines?
I have in-ground irrigation & was wondering if I should steer clear of them.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

avoid the heads. the lines should be deeper than these can reach.


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

Obi-Lawn_Kenobi said:


> I used the scarifier to cut the stolons and the dethatcher to 'comb' the grass. But because my thatch was so thick I needed to cut it first.


So scarify & then dethach if I have thick thatch.
I haven't dethached ever in 6 years of living @ this property.
Thanks.


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

MMoore said:


> avoid the heads. the lines should be deeper than these can reach.


Thank you. Good point.


----------

